# JPA Entity Erweitern oder neue Klasse



## BetaUser (4. Okt 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich habe mal wieder eine Grundsatz frage.

Ich nutze JPA in meinen Programm und haben eine Entity Artikel. Ich laufe des Programmes erstelle ich verschiedenen aggregierte werte die im zusammen Hang mit meiner Entity sind.

Was wäre jetzt euer Meinung nach die beste Lösung wie ich mit diesen werten umgehen.

Grundlegend habe ich darüber nachgedacht das ganze in die Entity einzutragen oder soll ich lieber doch 2 Klassen machen und diese dann in einer eigenen klasse zusammenführen.

Ich bin über euren Input sehr dankbar und hier schon mal vor ab ein danke schon an alle.


----------

